# Meerforellefänge Januar 2019



## dirk.steffen (18. Januar 2019)

Scheint ja bisher noch keiner losgewesen zu sein 

Ich habe es gestern nach der Arbeit mal versucht. Erst mit Fliege in einer flachen Bucht. Bei extrem niedrigem Wasserstand ging leider nix. Dann mit Blinker an die offene Küste. Aber auch da war nix zu holen.

Schönen Gruß an den netten "Kollegen" der sich 20 Meter neben mich (in meine Watrichtung) gestellt hat 
Na ja, bin ich ein Stück weiter gegangen. Leute gibt das


----------



## mefohunter84 (19. Januar 2019)

Moin Dirk,

Ja genau dort waren die gaaanz großen Fische. Du hattest nur den falschen Köder dran …… 
Ne ne


----------



## dirk.steffen (20. Januar 2019)

Laß mal Rolf, hab den beobachtet. Der hatte auch nix


----------



## mefohunter84 (21. Januar 2019)

Moin Dirk,
Na sowas …. 
Mir juckt es auch wieder in den Fingern, allerdings sollten erstmal mildere Temperaturen kommen. Bei Kälteeinbrüchen wie jetzt hatte ich vom Land aus noch nie was.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (21. Januar 2019)

Nachdem gestern (20.01.19) für die Ostsee den ganzen Tag Sonne angesagt war, haben ein Kumpel und ich uns auf den Weg gemacht. Erst auf halber Strecke zwischen Neustadt und Pelzerhaken, er mit Fliege, ich mit Spinnrute... nüscht ausser Nebel.
Dann haben wir uns die Seebrücke in Großenbrode angeschaut, nicht ein Fisch im Wasser zu sehen und auch verdammt neblig dazu ar***kalt. Das Wässern der Köder haben wir uns dort gespart.
Schliesslich sind wir noch hoch nach Marienleuchte auf Fehmarn. Immerhin kein Nebel, aber auch dort keine versprochene Sonne.
Alles in Allem: kein Anfasser und nicht einen Fisch gesehen.
Fazit: selbst morgens um 7 Uhr war Sonne vorhergesagt, Metereologen sind Ar***löcher!!


----------



## sumsa (22. Januar 2019)

Moin , am Sonntag Vormittag war in Kühlungsborn West auch nur Nebel. Kein Nachläufer, nischt außer kalte Füße. Gruß Ralf.


----------



## stinja (22. Januar 2019)

Moin, wir wollten am Sonntag 20.01. mit dem Boot raus von Neustadt.
Angesagt , Sonne Wind 1-2 also aus Lübeck los um 7:00 .
Boot klar gemacht , gewartet bis um 11:00  max 100m Sicht.
Viel zu gefährlich trotz Radar und GPS, sind dann wieder nach Haus


----------



## zulu1024 (23. Januar 2019)

Ebenfalls am Sonntag bei dicker Suppe und Ententeich los gewesen in OH. Eine untermaßige von ca 37cm und kurz zuvor noch ein heftiger biss. Beide auf wobler in Reizfarben dekor.


----------



## Ostseesilber (23. Januar 2019)

...noch ein Nachtrag vom 16.01.2019. Temperatur lag an diesem Tag noch max. bei 8,5 Grad...

Mit zwei Mann von ca. 11.00 - 16.30 Uhr unterwegs. 

Wind zuerst aus WSW mit 4-5, später S mit 3-4 Bft. 

An der offenen Küste braune Suppe die kaum fischbar war, bei voller Wurfweite hatte der Blinker nach 4-5 Kurbelumdrehungen den fischigen Bereich verlassen und die Suppe erreicht... also Abbruch.

In einer flachen Bucht Top- Bedingungen, Wasseroberfläche schön angekräuselt, leicht angestaubtes Wasser, kein Biss, kein Fisch...

Nochmal umgesetzt und einen Bereich angefahren, in welchem der Wind fast parallel zur Küstenlinie wehte. Auch hier Top- Bedingungen...leichte Welle...schöne Trübung 

und dann wie so oft aus dem Nichts Bääääääämm.... Hammer-Einschlag und ein guter Fisch hängt. Nach spannendem Drill und drei Sprüngen, in welchen der Fisch zwei 

mal komplett aus dem Wasser springt bekommen wir ihn endlich gelandet... Unser einziger Kontakt an diesem Tag...
	

		
			
		

		
	













Anbei ein paar Bilder... Petri an Alle!!!


----------



## henry73 (23. Januar 2019)

Noch ein kurzer Nachtrag vom 20.01. > waren zu zweit bei dichtem Nebel, leicht trübem Wasser und ruhigen Bedingungen an der offenen Küste unterwegs. Bei mir gabs nach einiger Zeit ein kurzen Anfasser; eine große Forelle ist bei meinem mitangelnden Kollegen leider wieder ausgestiegen.
Ab dem späten Vormittag/Mittags waren mehrfach Forellen an der in 30-40m Entfernung an der Oberfläche auszumachen, waren aber partout nicht zu bewegen zuzufassen. Weder auf Fliege noch auf Blinker. Nun ist es ja konstant frostig geworden, da werde ich den nächsten Versuch wohl erst machen wenn es wieder in den Plusbereich geht. Bei Frost hab ich noch nie wirklich Erfolg gehabt, trotz etlicher Versuche. Wie sind eure Erfahrungen bei längerem Frost > ähnlich den Bedingungen wie sie aktuell vorherrrschen?

Gruß & Petri Heil!

Henry


----------



## inselkandidat (25. Januar 2019)

@henry73: Die Chancen sinken tatsächlich rapide...aber, selbst bei 2 grad Wassertemperatur geht manchmal was..meistens sehr kurze Beißphasen um die 30 min. 
Anbei ein paar Wintermefo-Impressionen


----------



## Meefo 46 (25. Januar 2019)

Danke tolle Fotos.


----------



## kneew (26. Januar 2019)

Moin, klar geht auch an solchen Tagen der ein oder andere Fisch ans Band. ich Persönlich liebe die Winter-Angelei grade was das Meerforellen-angeln angeht, denn es ist auch wenn nicht (all Täglich) das man Fisch fängt aber man ist ja stets guter Hoffnung. Dickes Petri und schöne Bilder..  Werde den kommenden Sonntag auch mal wieder nutzen das Wetter lädt grade dazu ein. Und wer jetzt ans frieren denkt dem sei gesagt - es Fängt nur der, der auch Angelt.  Schönes Woe und genießt die vielen Würfe am Strand 'Natur' pur.. Kleiner Tipp! Nimmt euch heißen Tee mit ans Wasser.. Tight lines


----------



## Silvio.i (28. Januar 2019)

So, ich darf auch mal was berichten. Ich war auf dem Darss unterwegs. Während ich in den letzten 6 Jahren gefühlt die letzten 17.345 Würfe ohne Biss war, konnte ich am Sonntag von 4 Bissen einen verwerten. Ca. 42/43cm und kugelrund und breit. Leider in Mecklenburg ein paar Zentimeter unter Mindestmaß. Deshalb wurde sie ohne Foto schonend in ihr Element zurück gesetzt. 
Es hat sich mal wieder gezeigt, dass Meerforellenangeln kein Glück ist, sondern Können. Mein Kumpel war zum 2. mal mit und hatte zum zweiten Mal keinen Biss. Der Einheimische neben uns hatte (nur was ich in den Pausen und beim "Spionieren" mitbekommen habe) ca. 15 Bisse und hat 6 rausbekommen. Nach ca. 1,5h waren die Forellen weg.


----------



## Double2004 (31. Januar 2019)

So, heute habe ich meine Mefo-Saison 2019 eröffnet. Nach einigen ereignislosen Stunden auf Fehmarn an einem Steinriff einen Schwarm angetroffen. Dort dann zwei Maßige und eine Untermaßige gefangen sowie diverse Nachläufer (einer davon um die 60cm) gehabt. 

Also ein gelungener Tag.


----------



## Windfinder (1. Februar 2019)

Petri,
bin gespannt was noch kommt. 
Allen anderen hier ist es wohl zu kalt. Mir ehrlich gesagt auch


----------



## dirk.steffen (1. Februar 2019)

Ich war gestern nach der Arbeit auch los. Erst mit Fliege im Flachwasserbereich, dann mit Blech an der offenen Küste. Waren eigtl. gute Bedingungen, aber die Fische sahen das anders


----------



## Double2004 (1. Februar 2019)

Heute auf Fehmarn insgesamt vier Fische, zwei davon um die 45cm. Am selben Riff wie gestern gefangen.


----------



## Double2004 (2. Februar 2019)

Heute bei schwierigen Bedingungen ein gelungener Abschluss für mich: 63cm und genau 5Pfd.


----------



## pagode (2. Februar 2019)

Petri den Fängern , bei den Temperaturen !!!


----------



## buettnek (2. Februar 2019)

Zwei Stunden heute im eisigen Nordostwind in NWM ohne Kontakt, aber mir kalten Fingern
Petri an alle Winterangler


----------



## inselkandidat (10. Februar 2019)

Heute gab's ne schlanke 55er, 
Wasser angetrübt und glatt. 

Das ich das nochmal erleben darf! Nach 15 Jahren Mefoangeln , der erste Nachläufer, der durch rumspielen mit dem Blinker unter der Rutenspitze noch zugeschnappt hat! 


Allen anderen Nachläufer entschieden sich bis jetzt immer dafür,  daß Weite zu suchen..


----------



## henry73 (14. Februar 2019)

Heute 2 Spots an der offenen Küste mit Blinker und Fliege gründlich "untersucht" - aber es ließ sich keine Forelle blicken. Teilweise war sehr viel treibendes Seegras unterwegs, phasenweise hatte ich mehr das Gefühl die Ostsee zu entkrauten.

Gruß und Petri Heil!

Henry


----------



## Eisbär14 (14. Februar 2019)

Heute den ersten Tag am Wasser,
in den zwei Stunden gab es 2 kleine und einige Nachläufer bis zu den Füßen.
Leider konnte mich keine zum Essen am Valentinstag nach Hause begleiten.
Also gibts doch nur wieder Hühnchen


----------



## dirk.steffen (16. Februar 2019)

War am Donnerstag nach der Arbeit mal wieder 2 Stunden am Wasser. Bis auf einen kleinen Nachläufer gab es aber nix zu vermelden, außer herrlichen Sonnenschein


----------



## Angeldidi (17. Februar 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe den herrlichen Tag heute zum Blinkern in der Lübecker Bucht genutzt. Bei Sonne und Badewanne ging leider nix, dennoch ein schöner Tag
mit viel Sonne und angenehmen Temperaturen. Auch andere Angler waren mit Blech und Fliege zugange, soweit ich es aber sehen konnte leider ebenfalls ohne Erfolg.

Euch allen Petri Heil & viel Erfolg,

Dietmar.


----------



## Windfinder (17. Februar 2019)

War heute über Mittag 2h in der Wismarbucht unterwegs. Nach dem gefühlten zehnten Wurf war die Rute krum. Eine knapp untermaßige (nach MV Vorgaben) schnappte sich meinen grün/weißen Moro Silda. Nachdem sich die Sonne durch die Wolken brach, gab es etliche Anfasser von denen ich keinen verwerten konnte.


----------



## inselkandidat (22. Februar 2019)

Heute gab's ne kugelrunde 54er.. Wasser trübe, alte Welle..


----------



## kneew (23. Februar 2019)

Sehr schön Petri..


----------



## kneew (23. Februar 2019)

Windfinder schrieb:


> War heute über Mittag 2h in der Wismarbucht unterwegs. Nach dem gefühlten zehnten Wurf war die Rute krum. Eine knapp untermaßige (nach MV Vorgaben) schnappte sich meinen grün/weißen Moro Silda. Nachdem sich die Sonne durch die Wolken brach, gab es etliche Anfasser von denen ich keinen verwerten konnte.



Sag wenn viele Anfasser hattest, so hättest falls Du welche haben solltest, 'Springerfliege' ranmachen in den letzten zwei Jahren hat ich genau auch viele Anfasser aber nichts wollte hängen bleiben. Da hat mir ein Angler ein Däne  der grade Urlaub machte mit Familie in Börgerende auch diesen Rat gegeben und seitdem fische ich ausschließlich dann mit einer Springerfliege wenn ich nach mehreren würfen des öfteren Anfasser hatte. Und bei angetrübten Wasser generell. Der Möre Silda Köder ist einfach n Top Köder in (Weiß-Grün, Silber-Blau)  weiterhin Tight lines


----------



## Windfinder (23. Februar 2019)

Hey, 
Ich habe tatsächlich ne springerfliege dran gehabt. Da ich die letzten zwei Jahre diese völlig ignoriert habe und ich der Meinung bin, dass ich weniger Erfolg hatte, habe ich mich entschlossen wieder mehr mit springerfliege zu fischen. Grade in der kalten Jahreszeit, so möchte ich behaupten ist es ein Vorteil. Und ja, die Dänen fischen viel mit springerfliege. 
Wer weiss was das am Sonntag war. Denn die fliege war nicht einmal runter gezogen!?


----------



## kneew (23. Februar 2019)

@Windfinder, Ja wer weiß was das bei Dir wahr vlt ein anderer Fisch  und gut das auch mit der Springerfliege fischt seitdem ich diesen Dänen - Angler getroffen hatte, und der mir davon erzählte bin ich voll dabei. Kaufe auch Fliegen von Fliegenbindern da ich auch nur sonst von (Dez - Ende Juni) fische und auch nicht unbedingt andere Fischarten nur Meerforelle, auch mal Dorsch oder diese Schnürsenkel Geschichte Hornhecht. 7 Monate angeln und die Restliche Zeit andere Dingen machen und tun. Hast es auch mal mit dem Sbirolino mal probiert ? Geht auch recht gut jedenfalls mal ne Abwechslung..  Dieses Jahr werde ich auch mal den Hochsommer mit in mein Programm einbeziehen soll ja auch gehen jedenfalls angelt man da dann ab Mitternacht völlig im Dunkeln mit (schwarzen Ködern /Fliegen) bin mal gespannt ob das was wird. Tight lines


----------



## mefohunter84 (24. Februar 2019)

Wenn ich fische, dann zu 90% mit Springerfliege. Nur wenn der Wind stärker weht fische ich den Blinker / Wobbler solo. Bei den Fliegen brachte mir am meisten Erfolg eine kleine bräunliche langgestreckte Version mit einem 1-2 mm großen orangenen Schwanz am Ende. Dann laufen weiße Muster sehr gut und natürlich die Polar Magnus grau / silber / violett. Fische ich kleinere Köder z.B. 18 gr. Spöket, dann kommt auch eine Garnelenimitation ran.
TL  Rolf​


----------

